# Start Download from Rapidshare(without countdown) ... Now....



## 24online (Apr 5, 2007)

*5. Apr. 2007*

RapidShare wishes you a Happy Easter!
During the holidays the countdown for download tickets is deactivated. Free users can directly enter the security code (captcha).


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> *5. Apr. 2007*
> 
> RapidShare wishes you a Happy Easter!
> During the holidays the countdown for download tickets is deactivated. Free users can directly enter the security code (captcha).


Woh theek hai kuch aisa batao ke waiting time bhi na ho.


----------



## praveengem2005 (Apr 5, 2007)

Great news...


----------



## anandk (Apr 5, 2007)

thanx


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 5, 2007)

thnx


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 6, 2007)

thnx yaar.gr8 news...but the waitin time between downloads takes away d fun


----------



## 24online (May 9, 2007)

*5. May 2007 - Countdown reactivated*

The countdown for download tickets has been reactivated. The actual waiting time for free users will depend on the system utilization.


----------



## prateek_san (May 9, 2007)

yeah damn.......no more good times


----------



## 24online (May 25, 2007)

*23. May 2007 - More connectivity, more service*

RapidShare has now 100 Gigabit of Internet bandwidth, which is completely dedicated to our customers. Because of this speed boost, we have decided to disable the download tickets again. We hope that we will be able *to provide another 10 Gigabit of Internet bandwidth within next week.*
Furthermore RapidShare also *offers professional webhosting now.* You only need a simple premium account to start providing direct downloads to your users. More information can be found in your premium zone.


i think now rapidshare is synonym for piracy on web after google !!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2007)

^^ True. Very True..

I download daily 900 MBs just from Rapidshare.


----------



## sandeepk (May 28, 2007)

Though the counter is removed but they still show the wait page if I want to download a file, say 1MB, after I downloaded a file, say 5MB, earlier. It says wait for 5 Mins to go ahead. What can be done to avoid it??


----------



## i_am_crack (May 28, 2007)

yes you can avoid it by having a account....Now come on dude...Its easter...no roaster...


----------



## 24online (May 28, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> Though the counter is removed but they still show the wait page if I want to download a file, say 1MB, after I downloaded a file, say 5MB, earlier. It says wait for 5 Mins to go ahead. What can be done to avoid it??



u dont have to wait if u have rs premium a/c.. check bazzar section if u want to buy. otherwise u shu have isp which have dynamic ip based net by which u can download file one after another without waiting time. (but u can download one file at a time)... check with ur ISP if u dont have knowledge of dynamic IP. 



*games.rapidshare.com

check out...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 29, 2007)

^ yep. Like ur local cablewallahs on  cyberoam client (dynamic ip)


----------

